# should i get another GSD?



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

hey guys, i just cant fight the urge, i want another pup. my current GS is Otto and he is almost 11 months now. i just bought a house with a large yard and im in the process of putting up a 6 ft privacy fence. i also have 2 6x10 kennels which will go in the yard. now my wife thinks we should wait but i have my heart set on getting a pup from Gaardog kennels out here in north dakota. Check em out at gaardog.com, they have a litter due on june 24th between gunder and ellie and he looks like a great dog with great qualities and i want one of his boys. now my question is do you guys think its too early for another pup? Otto is well trained by us and a trainer we had for awhile, also would there be any fighting if i had 2 intact males?? just looking for opinions, i tell my wife that a 2nd gsd would enhance ottos life and make it easier on us so we dont have to always entertain him! lol, thanks for any tips people


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How is Otto's training? Can he improve on things? Is he where you want him to be in training?

Do you have the time, money, energy for another GSD? 

They will be close in age so you will have 2 seniors at a time. That can be very expensive and there is a possibility you will lose them within a couple of months of each other, so double the heartache. 

If you are planning on getting another male, I would wait until Otto is 2 or 3 years old so there is somewhat of an age difference between them.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> How is Otto's training? Can he improve on things? Is he where you want him to be in training?
> 
> Do you have the time, money, energy for another GSD?
> 
> ...


 yes you make some valid points, i didnt even think about them both being old at the same time! otto is wonderful in every aspect except he sure likes to push it a little. at that age tho i guess. i will have to think about this tho, good point, thanks


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> i tell my wife that a 2nd gsd would enhance ottos life and make it easier on us so we dont have to always entertain him! lol, thanks for any tips people


Don't get a 2nd pup thinking it's for Otto! 

It certainly will not make it easier on you... you'll just have two dogs to exercise and train.

I wouldn't get a 2nd unless you and your wife agree on the care you'll need to extend to 2 dogs.

Puppies are wonderful, but they do grow up!


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

lol, i know, its not just for him, but i was coming up with whatever i could for my wife, lol


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

and maybe if anyone thats more informed than me on pedigrees could check out the breeder i mentioned and the sire i spoke of,Gunder, and tell me what you think, thank you


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Lol, she sounds like she's a step ahead on you!

The real trick is 'eau de puppy breath.' Now that's irresistible.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

When both of my males were intact, sometimes when someone was walking their dog past our house (I suspect that it must have been a bitch in heat) they would get all worked up, and a few times they started fighting each other. This only happened a few times, but I had one neutered a month ago. One of my males is 2 years old and the other is between one and a half to two years old. His age is uncertain because he is a rescue. Other than that because they are so close in age they both have tons of energy, and they are very entertaining to watch. They chase each other around the yard, play keep away, tug of war, and of course they wrestle. I am glad that we added the second dog to our family. Our dog was a year old when we added the second dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the website the OP is talking about 
German Shepherd puppies for sale in North Dakota, Breeder, Gaardog kennel


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

I would have to agree with previous posts. You should consider letting Otto get a couple years older before getting another puppy. 

Also in fairness to Otto, is he completely trained? You owe it to Otto to make sure he is all the dog he can be before you bring another puppy into the home. At 11 months he still needs all the love, time and attention for him, not split with a new Puppy.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would wait. I'm sure the breeder will have another litter next summer when your boy is a little more mature and your wife is on board with the decision


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone, ive wanted GSD's my whole life and was finally able to get one, im 29! lol, lomg wait. but i wouldnt want any other breed, this site is so helpul and ive learned alot. thanks people! did anyone happen to check the pedigree on the sire i was talking about?? any info helpful, and does anyone know of any other reputable breeders in ND or MN? i live in western MN, thanks!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What lines do you want? From what I can see, it does not appear that the breeder you are talkinga bout actually works and titles their dogs. Websites can be deceiving, but I imagine you could easier find a breeder that does a bit more with their dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would wait as well, my biggest thing and I've gone thru this TWICE, is having two dogs close in age, and losing them within months of each other..It's devastating


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

i was leaning more towards german llines, it seems these people breed more for family dogs, seem to be reputable but then again im no expert!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would wait as well, my biggest thing and I've gone thru this TWICE, is having two dogs close in age, and losing them within months of each other..It's devastating


This is something that concerns me. My dogs are young right now but because they are so close in age, I know when the time comes it will be horrible.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I sent you a PM about that particular breeder. I would keep looking elsewhere.

I think there are a couple people on here who do own dogs from them. One just got a pup and another has had one for several years. You may want to do a search for Gaardog and PM them about their dogs and get their input too.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you checked out Sable Rock Kennels. They are in MN and have some gorgeous dogs. I do not have any experience with them or their dogs, but someone else may.

http://www.sablerockkennels.com


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you everyone for your help. i will continue my search. anyone in MN or ND with info let me know! thanks


----------

